# What 26" hardtail frame for XXS/XS (aka, 5')?



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

My wife currently has a Trek Fuel 5 (14.5"). It's around 27 lbs. I'd like to get her on a hardtail. Looking for recommendations for 26" HT frames for her. I think 29ers are overkill for her size. I'd prefer carbon, but aluminum/titanium would be OK too. Thanks!

-Pete

P.S. She's 5' and about 85 lbs.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Check out this build. The frame should be more than strong enough for a sub 100 pounder.
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/chinese-carbon-xs-26-build-827955.html


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm not as short as her, but for a small amount of time, i borrowing a Gunnar XS hardtail that was actually made from high end steel and it felt really nice! the bike itself was built up 23 lbs. Steel has good vibration reducing qualities. my road bike is a steel Gunnar as well.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

What is the budget?


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

~$1500. I was planning on moving parts between bikes and selling her Trek.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Pete,

I have a really sweet xs titanium Blacksheep for sale. I'm 4'10" and ~105lbs. I had it custom made in 2009; however I've taken up running and haven't ridden my bikes for the past 1.5 years - I'd love it to go to a good home. I posted some pics on my blog back when I bought it. I've since put on a new crankset and Juicy Ultimate carbon brakeset. I'm looking for $2500. brgInRedSidis: "big ice" and new bikes 

I also have a 2011 Specialized Era with brand new stock parts on it. I bought it as a 50th birthday present to myself and rode it 1 season before I took up running. I bought it new for ~4k and am asking $2500.

I understand how tough it is to find a bike for a small person and went all out when I purchased mine. Shoot me an PM if you are interested.


----------



## TrailTrek (Jul 7, 2013)

I am 5'2" and just purchased a 26" hardtail Trek 3500 3 series disc brake 13" x-small frame in men's. I felt like the 29er was a little of an overkill for me as well. This bike has been amazing on and off the trails so happy with it!



allenpg said:


> My wife currently has a Trek Fuel 5 (14.5"). It's around 27 lbs. I'd like to get her on a hardtail. Looking for recommendations for 26" HT frames for her. I think 29ers are overkill for her size. I'd prefer carbon, but aluminum/titanium would be OK too. Thanks!
> 
> -Pete
> 
> P.S. She's 5' and about 85 lbs.


----------

